# Vance Outdoors



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Living in Pataskala I don't know what took me so long to get over to Vance Outdoors in Hebron but I got there yesterday. Wow! Best fishing selection in Central Ohio. I won't waste time going anywhere else.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Better than cabelas??

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Niceman (Aug 1, 2005)

Been there on a couple of occassions. (I'm in Delaware so it's hard to get out that way to often) Great store. Cabella's is way over priced. Sometimes I would rather support a local store.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Does Vance in Columbus sells fishing gear and tackle too?


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes they have a wide selection of fishing gear. I highly recommend the place if you're out east.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Much better than Cabelas in MHP

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Should be my humble opinion 

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

afeef745 said:


> Does Vance in Columbus sells fishing gear and tackle too?


The Cleveland Ave store does not sell fishing equipment unless something has changed recently. The Hebron Ohio store is well stocked with fishing supplies.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Haven't been to Vances, but here are my big box rankings for Ohio:

1. Basspro (no brainer)
2. FF&F
3. Gander (because the aisles are nice and wide)
4. Cabelas (because the aisles are too stinkin narrow)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My ranking:

1. Buckeye/Vance's in Hebron
2. FFnF
3. Bps
4. Cabelas
5. Gander

Though, since I mostly musky fish, I order a lot of stuff online usually from Rollie and Helens.


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

I mis-spoke about the Columbus store. They dont sell fishing gear.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Gander near Pickerington now a gun only store.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> Haven't been to Vances, but here are my big box rankings for Ohio:
> 
> 1. Basspro (no brainer)
> 2. FF&F
> ...


Visit Buckeye Outdoors (Vance's) in Hebron and you will change your list somewhat.


----------



## hook.set (Jun 22, 2011)

Jayhat said:


> Gander near Pickerington now a gun only store.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Gander in Pickerington just restocked their fishing supplies in march. They have the basics. I prefer Buckeye Outdoors.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> My ranking:
> 
> 1. Buckeye/Vance's in Hebron
> 2. FFnF
> ...


Fishermans Warehouse has alot of Musky tackle. Might give them a look.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Working my way back to the "ville", after 3 months in Fl. & 2 more weeks here in SC. I visited BPS this week in Savannah. They are just pricing themselves way out of the market imo. I second the choice of Buckeye Outdoors. Also don't overlook Jann's Netcraft online or visit their nice store in the Toledo area.


----------



## Gfunk (Jun 3, 2004)

Not sure what they're building, but Vance's is putting up a building on south Alum Creek, just north of 270. Pretty thick wall going up on the west side, might be some sort of indoor firing range......


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I live in pickerington and gladly make the drive to buckeye outdoors when I need supplies. I think I'm done with gander. Anyone who hasn't been to buckeye outdoors, should definatly make a trip out there.


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

I also hit Buckeye Outdoors when ever I can , even drive over after my Cabelas run . wish both were closer to me .


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Gfunk said:


> Not sure what they're building, but Vance's is putting up a building on south Alum Creek, just north of 270. Pretty thick wall going up on the west side, might be some sort of indoor firing range......


They are building a 50,000 sqft Obetz location with an indoor 24 lane shooting range


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I go to Buckeye Vance and have for years. I go because its close. I buy mostly from Bass Pro shop and Bob's on Union St. in Neward. There is not much difference in price. You just have to work out the shipping when its free with BPS. My biggest problem with Buckeye, and maybe it will be different now, but they don't re-stock. When they are out of something (in fishing), they are out. I have been told they buy once a year. Whats on the shelf is what they have. You will start getting frustrated in June and really upset toward fall.


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

You are 100% correct they are building a new store and it will have a gun range in it. They are also expanding the Herbon store over bye where the boats are. They are a great store, and their fishing manager is a fisherman like us, and knows all the latest lures. 



Gfunk said:


> Not sure what they're building, but Vance's is putting up a building on south Alum Creek, just north of 270. Pretty thick wall going up on the west side, might be some sort of indoor firing range......


----------



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

Be cautious spending money at any store Vance owns he will take ur money come to where u hunt buy up all the land around you and kick you off of it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

cec330 said:


> Be cautious spending money at any store Vance owns he will take ur money come to where u hunt buy up all the land around you and kick you off of it.


Wow, they kicked you off of land you don't own, really? 

OBVIOUSLY they didn't purchase the land from YOU, they purchased it from the LANDOWNER. When you OWN the land you pretty much get to do with it as you like, including excluding those, like you, that don't OWN the land.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

if they buy all the hunting land and exclude hunters (customers) that's sounds a bit silly, in terms of the bottom line..


----------



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes they can do what they like with there land. I'm just spreading the word of how rich people operate. You have permission for 5 yrs to hunt and fish a property then rich people from big city come to the country buy up all the property they can and kick locals off of it and people who shop at stores they own support it. I used that property to help raise my kids teach them to respect the outdoors, keep them out of trouble, raise kids the right way. You really think rick people from big city care about that? Go ask owner of Vance outdoors if u can hunt or fish his property to help raise your children right see what he tells you.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

He would probly tell you get your own job, buy your own land and raise your own kids...


----------



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

I do have a job do own land and my own home. I just don't have the money to be able to buy hundreds of acres at a time a modest $14.14 an hour is enough to get bye but not buy a bunch of land.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

chopper said:


> I go to Buckeye Vance and have for years. I go because its close. I buy mostly from Bass Pro shop and Bob's on Union St. in Neward. There is not much difference in price. You just have to work out the shipping when its free with BPS. My biggest problem with Buckeye, and maybe it will be different now, but they don't re-stock. When they are out of something (in fishing), they are out. I have been told they buy once a year. Whats on the shelf is what they have. You will start getting frustrated in June and really upset toward fall.


That is incorrect, Larry does fill orders through out the season.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

Buckeye Outdoors is better then Cabelas(Polaris location at least ). Buckeyes fishing selection is awesome. Their ice fishing selection is limited during the season giving Buckeye Lakes popularity of ice fishing. That and their hours arent the greatest. Other than that best place to go. Fishermans Warehouse is pretty good too. IMO. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

do you know when are they planning to open that store?


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

October I think


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> More competition on the way:
> http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto.../dicks-has-outdoors-store-set-for-easton.html


There's already a Dick's there(Easton the old Galyans) that sucks, like the west store and Polaris


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, it's not a run of the mill dicks store. Supposed to be the first of its kind and first field and stream in Ohio


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Made the drive down to Buckeye Outdoors (Vance) in Hebron yesterday. I was very impressed with their prices & selection. Picked up several colors of hard to find metalflake curly tail grubs in 3.25". Bought a pair of Thorogood high top work boots for 50% off. Regular $200. The gun counter was packed so if I go back it'll be during the week.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Buckeye has always been good to me. They have gone out of their way to help me with some special order items. They have made enough off me over the years to pay for an acre or two of the land he bought. Private property gets bought and sold everyday. I've been on the good and bad side of property transfers. Sometimes you just have to move on and look for something better.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Matt Hougan said:


> Fishermans Warehouse has alot of Musky tackle. Might give them a look.


Yeah, I've been in there. If it was 1990 then there musky selection would be deemed decent. For todays musky angler Buckeye Outdoors blows them away and they can't touch R&H.


----------



## yakster (May 15, 2013)

Was at Buckeye today. Good selection and prices. I like how they organize their product. Easy to find things. Quick trip from Pataskala for me. 

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

